

Create famous Google icons in pure CSS (Part-1) - amritsinghlotay
http://www.codelator.com/blog/2014/sep/create-famous-google-icons-in-pure-css.html

======
amritsinghlotay
CSS is a very powerful technology for web designing and styling web pages. It
gives a great flexibility for defining styles and have various other designing
features. A very beautiful crafted templates and designs can be made using
CSS. Nowadays, web designers are using CSS for creating logos on websites
because it reduces file-size and it also have support for modern browsers. In
this tutorial, I have created icons or logos of some of the Google's products
like Blogger, Web Search, Google Drive, Orkut and Google Business Apps. I have
used pure CSS to create these icons. It is very easy to create these logos
using simple shapes such as circle, triangle, parallelogram, square etc.
Please note that, some of these logos will look blurred or jaggy on browsers
other than Google Chrome. So, to solve this problem, you can add -webkit or
-moz prefixes wherever necessary.

